# Gothic Whip Build - Castlevania IV Simon's Vampire Killer Whip



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Afternoon all!

Here we go! My first foray into resin 3d printing. This is a awesome looking Vampire Killer whip from the Castlevania series, and while you may not need to make such an item a lot of the information is useful on how to construct items like these. If you have any questions, feel free to ask! I'll answer what I can.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

That looks amazing


----------



## brombones (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh wow this is right up my alley, Castlevania 4 is one of my all time favorites. Looks incredible, wish I had it 😆


----------

